
Inside Hillary Clinton’s Outrage Machine, Allies Push the Buttons - rbcgerard
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/us/politics/hillary-clinton-media-david-brock.html?_r=0
======
MrZongle2
How are these guys any different from the Putinbots
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269760))?

~~~
dalke
Astroturfing is a very wide category, so the differences are in the details.

The article you linked to concerns sockpuppets which support Russia's goals.

There is no mention of Shareblue's use of sockpuppets. Shareblue does not hide
its affiliation. It appears to be more of a talking points network, and to
support a political party's goals.

